
Translate Pictures of Food into Recipes with Deep Learning - jonbaer
https://towardsdatascience.com/this-ai-is-hungry-b2a8655528be
======
smoll
For ML practitioners, how much more/less difficult is this than predicting
calorie content/macros from pictures/video of food? Because that seems like
the holy grail of “calorie counting” apps, to seamlessly track (within a small
margin of error) what your macros for the day are so far, thus helping you
make intelligent choices about what to eat & portion size. Especially since
those apps are great for sticking to diets, if it weren’t for all the mind-
numbing data entry.

------
crucifiction
Hotdog or not hotdog

------
nl
This seems to use only one image of each recipe (unless I'm misreading the
code).

That seems to be a pretty big flaw.

------
kumarvvr
It's sad to see people waste time on such pursuits. Getting a recipe is very
easy. Just google it. Or even reverse image search it.

I do get that these exercises add a lot of know how to the deep learning
process, but I really wish these smarts are applied to more practical and
immediate problems.

~~~
fxj
The project was done as a "Matura-Arbeit" which is the equivalent of a final
project in highschool.

